# SuperMax 19-38 exceeds expectations - a quick review



## gfadvm

You are really going to enjoy that drum sander. My 2 drum sanders are the most time/labor saving tools in my shop.

I never tried to use mine upside down like yours!


----------



## shopmania

Thanks for the review. I have tbis on my wish list. I got a coupon for this or a SawStop 2 years ago and opted for the saw. Next time I have $1400 I'm not sure what to do with, this is getting the nod. Like the Excalibur scroll saw in the back of your upside down picture.


----------



## bobasaurus

I wish I had a drum sander for cutting boards and small thicknessing operations. Thanks for the review, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Surfside

Nice review. I really want to a drum sander in my shop.


----------



## Ottacat

Thanks for the review. I expect I'll be picking one of these up in the next year. In the world of drum sanders these seem to be the top of the heap as they seem to have the belt tracking issue down pretty well.

That being said there is no excuse for a bad manual when it is for a product that a company has engineered and designed themselves. This machine has been out for quite some time and the company spends a fortune advertising it in FWW and other magazines. This is money that should have been put into a proper manual from day one. They charge a premium price for this unit and buyers deserve better than having to call for help multiiple times. Yes it is good that the calls were well answered but just think of the wasted money on the tech support staff when a better manual would probably reduce call volume by 80%. Strange company.


----------



## PatrickB

Thanks for the review. I have done a lot of reading on this sander since my debacle with Craftsman sander. I am saving money now for the 25" version. The only thing I may have to ask is to have it disassembled some what before shipping because I am only one guy and getting it into my basement will be a pain. Getting the Craftsman into the basement was a nightmare!!
Pat


----------



## Woodcut1

Great review, Thanks! I was just considering this tool.


----------

